# New Personal Best



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a tournament last weekend at Lake Lorelei and caught my new PB that won big bass and helped me take first place. Caught this hawg on a chartreuse/black back rc 1.5. Big bass went 5.51 lbs and the other one was about 2. Finished the tourney in first place with 13.08 lbs


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great bass, and congrats on the 1st place finish!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job and congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Wow! Great day!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! Always a great rush to catch a HUGE bass in a tournament! Especially when hooked on trebles! Makes me nervous every time. I always hope my bigger fish get hooked on a single hooked bait, but sometime you have to throw what they are eating.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job nice fish


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bass CincinnatiJack. And with an official weight also. You're legit man! 

Good job and congratulations on the bass and the win.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice bass and congrats on both feats,two thumbs up.


----------

